# The simple pleasures in life



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Last night I was serenaded by owls. An owl was close to the house because the sounds of the call were so clear it was like I could almost pinpoint the exact area in the cow pasture the owl would have been located. Far away, a fainter call would echo the calls I was hearing. Then the magic happened, the owl calling in the distance was defiantly getting a little closer. Stayed outside to listen, until shivering from the cold forced myself and the dogs back inside. Since it was past bedtime, figured crawling under the covers would warm me up. It is so quite here; the silence is a sound within itself. 

Gosh, welcomingly I began to hear the nearest owl that was now only approximately 15 yards from my window and in the distance the answering call could be slightly heard again as well. Don't know how long it took before the owl in the distance reached the tree line at the brook. Both of the owls stayed in place for a little while, calling back and forth. Then the furthest owl slowly flew closer and closer. I could defiantly pinpoint both locations and distinctly hear the answering calls of each owl the whole time.

Finally, both owls were in the same tree not far from the location of my bedroom window, still echoing the calls of each other. After several minutes of this bantering, one of the owls started making a cooing sound. Well, guess what? Those owls are now a couple, and their nest is tucked into a hollow in the side of a massive oak tree. I noticed one of them peeking out as the sun was coming up this morning. Little Screech Owlets should be hatching, maybe mid-February.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Have been baking cookies this evening, a crowd of cookies. Right before starting this thread, I enjoyed a glass of milk and a few, okay several, slightly warm cookies. Never too old for milk and cookies. I think another half glass of milk and one or two more cookies would make a good snack. (The first cookies were taste samples, so they shouldn't count )


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Have been baking cookies this evening, a crowd of cookies. Right before starting this thread, I enjoyed a glass of milk and a few, okay several, slightly warm cookies. Never too old for milk and cookies. I think another half glass of milk and one or two more cookies would make a good snack. (The first cookies were taste samples, so they shouldn't count )


You always have to taste test cookies to see if they are quality enough. I always kid that they didn't make the cut yet when I have to eat several before "getting it right ". The husband has figured out my trick though and joins in the testing too! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat story about the owls! Enjoy your cookies!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, that all sounds delightful! I love nature encounters like that!
We used to have a family of foxes nearby, and we'd often see the kits playing. One morning, I woke up to snow, and went to look out the window just in time to catch one of the foxes, in its spectacular red winter coat, trotting by through the fresh white snow. It was breathtaking! I still hear the foxes pretty often, but I don't see them much.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I love owls too! I was a weird child as I had a owl friend. It wasn't a pet but lived in the trees next door back when it was all wooded. So I would swing and chat with the owl. 

I am now an adult that still talks to animals lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so lovely. We were camping recently and loved listening to the coyotes singing at night.
This is one of my favorite songs. I hope this link works.
What A Wild Tune - YouTube


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Last night I heard the wolves, and they were howling at the moon 🎶 I think that might be the first time I've this group. Catchy tune with a foot tapping rhythm to the music. Book marked the page so I can come back to it later and listen to some of the other selections. I have plans to help the youngest grandson learn the lyrics, he would so enjoy this song. Thanks, luvmyherd.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Oh, that all sounds delightful! I love nature encounters like that!
> We used to have a family of foxes nearby, and we'd often see the kits playing. One morning, I woke up to snow, and went to look out the window just in time to catch one of the foxes, in its spectacular red winter coat, trotting by through the fresh white snow. It was breathtaking! I still hear the foxes pretty often, but I don't see them much.


I do also, it's one of the main reasons I love living here as much as I do. Nearly every other day it is like a first-hand encounter of the nature programs I would watch as a child. Will have lived here 17 years day after tomorrow and haven't grown tired of the surprises the various types of wildlife have gifted me with through the years.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Today was a special day because a dear friend and I met up for lunch and our Christmas get together. The meal was delicious, and the conversation flowed easily back and forth as we caught each other up on current events. Not complaining when I say the only problem was, the visit seemed to end too soon.

We're in the parking lot still chatting away before leaving and I spied what appeared to be mistletoe on a somewhat lower branch of a landscape tree. Thought about different options to gather a few pieces of this holiday greenery and came up with a plan that seemed like the easiest way. Well, my friends' truck is taller than mine and if I stood on the wheel well, knew I could reach it. Must have had a light bulb shinning above my head because I hear "augh oh" before the words, "hey, you want to be my partner in what might be a crime?" came out of my mouth. Game on, the truck was pulled up close to the curb around the tree, up the bumper and over the tailgate I went. Picked a few springs, climbed out, and got in the passenger seat with the coveted tree parasite. As we were driving to where my truck was parked, I was told a story about another friend that used to shoot down mistletoe while hunting to pass around, and we were laughing over what other people who saw us might be saying about what those 2 crazy women were doing. 😘


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Last night I heard the wolves, and they were howling at the moon 🎶 I think that might be the first time I've this group. Catchy tune with a foot tapping rhythm to the music. Book marked the page so I can come back to it later and listen to some of the other selections. I have plans to help the youngest grandson learn the lyrics, he would so enjoy this song. Thanks, luvmyherd.


That whole album is called Snacktime and has wonderful alternative songs for children on it. One about a pollywog becoming a frog and the _different_ alphabet song. I have kept it in my car for so many years. My grandchildren had it memorized and always requested it; especially wanted to hear 7,8,9. (I put that in the past tense as they have all gotten too old to appreciate it anymore.) Which seems strange because I still love it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> That is so lovely. We were camping recently and loved listening to the coyotes singing at night.
> This is one of my favorite songs. I hope this link works.
> What A Wild Tune - YouTube


And the next songslisted under it were Allergies and Raisins when I went to YouTube lol. Love it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yeah! Allergies was a friend's daughter's favorite! She was allergic to everything.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry she was allergic to everything but at least she then had a theme song.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Earlier today I was able to squeeze in a short cat nap (15-20 minutes) on the sofa before evening chore time. Upon awaking, noticed I was a little cramped for stretching room. A boxer at my feet, a terrier mix in the crook of my legs, a cat on the sofa edge above my head and the other cat on the sofa arm nearest my head. The boxer was still sawing logs and the snoring sounds heard minutes before weren't being dreamt after all. The critters were yawning, stretching and wagging tails, while poor me had to stand up for stretches. Started filling up feed bowls and chuckled as each and everyone started to go to the area's they are accustomed to eating at. The guinea pig Layla could be heard in the background squealing a reminder she wanted carrots because she heard the refrigerator being opened. Once all the bowls were distributed, out the door with a fresh bucket of water for the goats. Since it was raining, knew they would be in their stalls because they think rain will melt them. Only, first one then the other of the stalls were empty, oh gee whiz, now what. Found them piled into an extra stall used for salt blocks and loose minerals happily chewing cud and cuddled up together. All I got from them was a soft greeting as I stood out in the rain relieved all was well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

It has been raining for approximately 36 hours and I'm thankful for every drop as we've been in a bit of a drought. Took a few soggy minutes to check a garden box full of fall vegetables and it appeared some of the plants had nearly doubled in growth when I stood them up. Didn't take the time to harvest any though, felt pass wet enough already. Yippie for Nature's Nectar deep watering the plants in the way a human can't exactly replicate.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The guinea pig Layla could be heard in the background squealing a reminder she wanted carrots because she heard the refrigerator being opened.


That's something I can relate to! My younger sister has a guinea pig that voices her complaints every time the fidge is opened without her getting something out of it. Guinea pigs are such wonderful pets. 🥰


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yesterday my daughter, granddaughter and grandson came over for Christmas baking and candy making. One of the few simple pleasures left from raising my kids.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

luvmyherd said:


> Yesterday my daughter, granddaughter and grandson came over for Christmas baking and candy making. One of the few simple pleasures left from raising my kids.


That's so wonderful your daughter and grands shared in the process of creating Christmas treats with you. It's a special time when the younger generation(s) can be involved in kitchen preparations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Last week I passed around "Naughty and Nice" gift bags at the Senior Community apartment complex. (Half dozen scratch made cookies and some fruit) Today I was there visiting Mama; baby sister was visiting also. It was our Christmas get together. Had to park in the lot at the office because the spaces in front of the unit were filled up. Left on the hood of my truck were various anonymous gifts of Hershey kisses, candy canes, mint candy, apples, bananas, crochet ornaments, packages of nuts and a couple of signed Xmas cards. 🎅


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> That's something I can relate to! My younger sister has a guinea pig that voices her complaints every time the fidge is opened without her getting something out of it. Guinea pigs are such wonderful pets. 🥰


Layla is quite the character when it comes to inventive ways to get what she wants. Yogurt chip, oh okay, here you go. Oxbow Vit C wafer, yes ma'am. Baby carrots from the fridge, coming right up. Water needs freshened, right on it. Your morning hay is gone, here's another handful to tide you over. Snuggle time, come 'mere furry piglet. Super time, it's your turn next to get a scoop of pellet mix. Why are you going ape for a piece of the apple I'm wanting to eat? On the flip side, yep those are the nail scissors, come out from under there and stop trying to hide. She is not fond of pedicures; I think the goats swayed her in that direction.

Interesting little tidbit, a guinea pig has 4 (four) stomachs. Layla likes to keep all of them as full as possible.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Layla is quite the character when it comes to inventive ways to get what she wants. Yogurt chip, oh okay, here you go. Oxbow Vit C wafer, yes ma'am. Baby carrots from the fridge, coming right up. Water needs freshened, right on it. Your morning hay is gone, here's another handful to tide you over. Snuggle time, come 'mere furry piglet. Super time, it's your turn next to get a scoop of pellet mix. Why are you going ape for a piece of the apple I'm wanting to eat? On the flip side, yep those are the nail scissors, come out from under there and stop trying to hide. She is not fond of pedicures; I think the goats swayed her in that direction.
> 
> Interesting little tidbit, a guinea pig has 4 (four) stomachs. Layla likes to keep all of them as full as possible.


Layla sounds a lot like Pepper, my sister's pig-pig, as we like to call them. My sister is wondering if you would be able to post a picture of Layla? She loves seeing other guinea pigs.🙂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Layla sounds a lot like Pepper, my sister's pig-pig, as we like to call them. My sister is wondering if you would be able to post a picture of Layla? She loves seeing other guinea pigs.🙂


Checked the camera roll on this laptop and don't have any of Layla there. Those pictures are on the tablet, an error message claims I don't have the right to download the digital content and would rather not sync these devices together in hopes of being able to retrieve the pictures. I've not been able to sign on to TGS from the tablet since the site changed to another format and unfortunately being able to post pictures was eliminated. I plain don't have a way to capture images that could be shared, and lately this has become a pet peeve. I have an older cell phone, that takes very poor-quality pictures and insult to injury, doesn't allow any pictures to be sent or received. Talk about old school, pictures are sent and received through email for me. Before much longer, I will treat myself to a digital camera and resist the urge to flood this site with pictures of critters the best I can. Layla is patterned similar to a tri-colored calico cat and Abyssinian with 6 (six) rows of rosettes. Poor girl looks as if she is having a bad hair day 24/7.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Checked the camera roll on this laptop and don't have any of Layla there. Those pictures are on the tablet, an error message claims I don't have the right to download the digital content and would rather not sync these devices together in hopes of being able to retrieve the pictures. I've not been able to sign on to TGS from the tablet since the site changed to another format and unfortunately being able to post pictures was eliminated. I plain don't have a way to capture images that could be shared, and lately this has become a pet peeve. I have an older cell phone, that takes very poor-quality pictures and insult to injury, doesn't allow any pictures to be sent or received. Talk about old school, pictures are sent and received through email for me. Before much longer, I will treat myself to a digital camera and resist the urge to flood this site with pictures of critters the best I can. Layla is patterned similar to a tri-colored calico cat and Abyssinian with 6 (six) rows of rosettes. Poor girl looks as if she is having a bad hair day 24/7.


Oh, that's okay. Don't worry about it. Here's my sister's guinea pig, Pepper anyway.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh, he is tricolored also. Pepper is quite striking, looks as if there is a top, white belt and pants. Need to keep this picture away from Layla, she might get hormonal. Hasn't been long ago I was singing Layla her namesake tune while she fussed about a pedicure. (Layla, what you gonna do, I think I can stay with you, for a while maybe longer if I do...) She has been spruced up and serenaded already, it wouldn't take much more stimulation. 

Tell your sister, thanks for letting me see her pig-pig and that I really like his patterns and coloration.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my gosh, he is tricolored also. Pepper is quite striking, looks as if there is a top, white belt and pants. Need to keep this picture away from Layla, she might get hormonal. Hasn't been long ago I was singing Layla her namesake tune while she fussed about a pedicure. (Layla, what you gonna do, I think I can stay with you, for a while maybe longer if I do...) She has been spruced up and serenaded already, it wouldn't take much more stimulation.
> 
> Tell your sister, thanks for letting me see her pig-pig and that I really like his patterns and coloration.


I will tell her! Pepper is actually a girl too, but she probably wouldn't like Layla anyway.😉 She's very territorial and protective of her personal space.😋 She thinks she's pretty tough stuff.😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We saw an eagle fly over our pasture this morning!
The bald eagles have been making a comeback in my area. In the last 10 years, it has become common to see them, and there is even a nest just a few miles from my house. I have never seen them on our property, though. A few days ago, I thought I saw a pair of them flying over our pine woods, but couldn't tell for sure. But this morning, there was definitely one in the pasture. It would be cool if they took up residence here, though I'll have to watch out for my chickens!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I've yet to see an eagle in person, though there is a large recreational lake area about an hour away where they have been spotted before. It would be cool if they took up residence, though yep, chickens might be on the food for fledgling menu. I am so looking forward to catching glimpses of those owlets once they start leaving the nest.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

In recent years (past 10 or so) the bald eagles have become as common as hawks to see around here. It really is beautiful to see such a recovery for them. Not so much though when the chicks go after my chickens😬


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We see a lot of Bald Eagles when we visit Washington. But my absolute all time favorite was when I was floating on an air mattress in a lake. A huge one flew right over me and was so close!! Everybody noticed and commented but I do believe I had the best view.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seeing bald eagles is a wonderful thing to see. I occasionally see them.


----------

